# Ads playing sound ?!?



## tpatana (Mar 12, 2016)

Why in earth most pages had playing super loud music for the ads?

If the answer is to get more revenue, I can tell that I'm happy to stay away from CR until the web pages doesn't blast my ears off with some Disney-Lego ads.

Can't you please opt for no-audio ads only?


----------



## zim (Mar 12, 2016)

tpatana said:


> Why in earth most pages had playing super loud music for the ads?
> 
> If the answer is to get more revenue, I can tell that I'm happy to stay away from CR until the web pages doesn't blast my ears off with some Disney-Lego ads.
> 
> Can't you please opt for no-audio ads only?



I don't think it's CR as such that is controlling this, the ads are just feeds your browsing history determins what appears more. By the sounds (npi) of it either you or your kids are really into Lego 
Try clearing your cache and deleting all cookies


----------



## tpatana (Mar 12, 2016)

zim said:


> tpatana said:
> 
> 
> > Why in earth most pages had playing super loud music for the ads?
> ...



Maybe I should browse couple Pr0n websites to get better ads? Just hoping not viagra ads again. Didn't work the last time either.

But no, nothing lego-related on this pc.


----------



## rfdesigner (Mar 12, 2016)

and then advertisers wonder why people use ad-blockers.

You can only annoy people so much.

(although I've disabled my adblocker on CR and still don't get ads.. it's probably my script blocker that's preventing the annoyance, EDIT: just tried disabling the script block and still no ads, perhaps it's my use of firefox.. who knows? )


----------



## 9VIII (Mar 12, 2016)

If you turn off Javascript most ads don't load.


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 12, 2016)

I haven't run Java in years. Maybe that's why I don't hear the ads on CR. They do pop-up on other sites. I don't like them at all.

But really, turning down or off our speakers is one solution. CR needs the income to keep in business.

It would be silly to say, "I'm not coming back here until I have to pay for it."


----------



## slclick (Mar 12, 2016)

Today all the ads have anti censorship messages. YMMV


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 12, 2016)

The ads you see are targeted ads based on your browsing history. If you clear your cache, you will tend to see photography related ads.

Many browsers allow you to clear the cache every time you exit the browser.

CR cannot control which sites you visit, so they can't block those ads.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 12, 2016)

I've noticed some ads with sound recently, mostly from Lexus. The ads are not supposed to autoplay and I can pass that onto the people that handle the ad networks.

For the record, I have no personal control over what ads appear. The folks that handle the ad networks try hard to filter out the garbage, but sometimes things I don't want get through, which is what you're experiencing.

Cheers,
Craig


----------



## tpatana (Mar 13, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> But really, turning down or off our speakers is one solution. CR needs the income to keep in business.



I'm totally ok for CR getting money for ads on the page, as long as they keep about at current level and don't go overboard like some pages where first one minute you load all the 20 ads, then finally the content.

But I'm not ok that I'm listening to music, and just for opening the CR page it'll blast Disney ad 10dB louder than my music.



Canon Rumors said:


> I've noticed some ads with sound recently, mostly from Lexus. The ads are not supposed to autoplay and I can pass that onto the people that handle the ad networks.
> 
> For the record, I have no personal control over what ads appear. The folks that handle the ad networks try hard to filter out the garbage, but sometimes things I don't want get through, which is what you're experiencing.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply. Hopefully they'll fix that.


----------



## slclick (Mar 13, 2016)

Some get pron, some get Lexuses.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 13, 2016)

I'm getting lens rentals. I spent some time there researching Rogers old posts yesterday. No sound though.

If you use Chrome, there is a optional add-in that will block Ads you select, so you can block bad ones.


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 13, 2016)

tpatana said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > But really, turning down or off our speakers is one solution. CR needs the income to keep in business.
> ...



I just think your original post didn't need to threaten a boycott right off the bat, which is what I was responding to. But I agree, as stated, sudden sound is very annoying--especially if you are surfing at work and forget to turn off the speakers!


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 13, 2016)

When an add playing sounds come on, I close the window.

Remember that you are trying to drive people to your site, not drive them away.....

BAD CR!!!! BAD CR!!!!! BAD!!!!!

play nice......

( Just teasing  )


----------



## tpatana (Mar 13, 2016)

YuengLinger said:


> I just think your original post didn't need to threaten a boycott right off the bat, which is what I was responding to. But I agree, as stated, sudden sound is very annoying--especially if you are surfing at work and forget to turn off the speakers!



Not sure where you were reading threats about boycott. I simply said it's annoying enough to keep me away until it's fixed.

Plus I was assuming that the CR people care enough about keeping this site happy, that they'd want to hear if there are any issues that might drive people away. Much better knowing if there's a problem so you can fix it, instead of just wondering why your traffic went down. And like you see above, Craig responded nicely on that.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 14, 2016)

The guys that handle my ads are saying it's a known issue affecting a few of their clients and that they're working on a fix. Auto-playing ads are against their terms of service unless an admin asks for it, but who would?


----------



## Don Haines (Mar 14, 2016)

Canon Rumors said:


> The guys that handle my ads are saying it's a known issue affecting a few of their clients and that they're working on a fix. Auto-playing ads are against their terms of service unless an admin asks for it, but who would?



The joys of running a website.......

Keep up the good work and hope you get the problem solved.


----------

